# Animal Pak Motivation (inside)



## kinkery (Mar 21, 2007)

Journey  great place for motivation.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 21, 2007)

He looks big!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2007)

I vote this best post in the training forum this month!


That guy described perfectly what is going through my head when I sit down to eat that second tub of cottage cheese for meal 4 or 5. I gag, and my eyes start watering, and I get to the gym, and I am upchucking little bits of food. 

Check out what the guy wrote here:



???I???m not gonna... puke. I???m not... gonna puke. I???m... not gonna puke... Not this time. I chew on these words, force them through my head. In the kitchen, eating another meal alone, it???s just those words and another plate of chicken & rice. This jug of water--without that I???d be fucked. Only my second week into it and I???m sick of it already.???

???Bite, chew, water, chew, water, chew, wash everything down. Repeat. This is my system. Listen, the toughest part isn???t the lifting. It???s not the cardio or getting up in the dark on a cold morning. It???s the diet. The monotony of eating. My training won???t change much. But eating? It will define me...???

???Some days, I???m actually hungry... These are the good days. The food is still dry and tastes like shit, but at least I can get everything down and keep it there. Other days, I just sit and stare. I break out in a cold sweat. I have to will myself to start. Yeah, eating like this is a real pain in the ass.???

???People in the other world, they don???t understand. They can???t. They eat instinctively. For me, eating is another part of my life that must be controlled. I???ve had to learn how to eat, overcome my appetite. It sounds fucked up, but that???s what I gotta do to prepare for this. It sucks and I???ve still got miles to go.???


----------



## kinkery (Mar 21, 2007)

It's A Great Place for MOTIVATION!. the only reason i buy Flex Magazines are for the AnimalPak Page. cut it out and hang it on the wall in the Training Room


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I vote this best post in the training forum this month!
> 
> 
> That guy described perfectly what is going through my head when I sit down to eat that second tub of cottage cheese for meal 4 or 5. I gag, and my eyes start watering, and I get to the gym, and I am upchucking little bits of food.
> ...



I feel the same way. Getting 6 clean meals in me everyday is very tough. Everything else can be done with ease .. but eating? I never cease to amaze myself why i keep putting up with this shit on a daily basis.


----------



## kinkery (Mar 21, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I feel the same way. Getting 6 clean meals in me everyday is very tough. Everything else can be done with ease .. but eating? I never cease to amaze myself why i keep putting up with this shit on a daily basis.


same here. just like another quote from animalpak:

"
Been seeing this great girl for a month and a half??? She???s working hard, paying her dues, putting up with all my shit??? Can???t say I???ve been able to return the favor, but then again, I???m twelve weeks out from a show. So last month, just after we started seeing each other, she tells me her birthday is coming up. She wants some wining and dining, some romance. Girls dig that shit, right? Yeah, I wanted to do something nice for her, even got her a present??? Long story short, it???s Friday and today???s her birthday??? Yeah, fuck man, I promised her I???d take her out for dinner and some dancing. She got dressed to the nines, in this killer short black dress???fucking hot, man. Me? I just got back from the gym and I stink. Yeah, I fucked up. I???m having a couple small problems with my diet??? A couple of my bodyparts are lagging??? Things I gotta address soon. So anyways, I???m fucking stressed more than usual. Plus, on top of it all, I had to take care of some business today that fucked up my schedule. I had to train at the end of the day and I???m beat and I still gotta eat my meal. I???m so tired, I just want to sleep??? She???s pissed and yelling, but I don???t even hear her??? I???m just too fucking tired??? "


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2007)

kinkery said:


> same here. just like another quote from animalpak:
> 
> "
> Been seeing this great girl for a month and a half??? She???s working hard, paying her dues, putting up with all my shit??? Can???t say I???ve been able to return the favor, but then again, I???m twelve weeks out from a show. So last month, just after we started seeing each other, she tells me her birthday is coming up. She wants some wining and dining, some romance. Girls dig that shit, right? Yeah, I wanted to do something nice for her, even got her a present??? Long story short, it???s Friday and today???s her birthday??? Yeah, fuck man, I promised her I???d take her out for dinner and some dancing. She got dressed to the nines, in this killer short black dress???fucking hot, man. Me? I just got back from the gym and I stink. Yeah, I fucked up. I???m having a couple small problems with my diet??? A couple of my bodyparts are lagging??? Things I gotta address soon. So anyways, I???m fucking stressed more than usual. Plus, on top of it all, I had to take care of some business today that fucked up my schedule. I had to train at the end of the day and I???m beat and I still gotta eat my meal. I???m so tired, I just want to sleep??? She???s pissed and yelling, but I don???t even hear her??? I???m just too fucking tired??? "






That is funny as hell, yet so true.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 21, 2007)

why would the bitch get mad?
I love guys from the gym.


Sexy

pheremones everywhere i love it


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2007)

DontStop said:


> why would the bitch get mad?
> I love guys from the gym.
> 
> 
> ...




Either you are a tease, or you are the perfect woman.

The jury is still out.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 21, 2007)

I just love really masculine guys haha


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 21, 2007)

I was watching this on youtube a while back. impressive stuff.
YouTube - Close Grip Bench Press


----------



## nectron101 (Mar 24, 2007)

Mmmm,

Very Nice.. I like!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice post. I like animal paks website.


----------



## Spud (Mar 24, 2007)

The dude is Frank McGrath, an IFBB pro who is from the Maritimes. I htink Nova Scotia.

I got both Chest and Arms downloaded. I'm still looking for a Delts torrent.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 25, 2007)

That guy is a beast. Very good site, i like


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)

The guy is all natural.  He used P-funk's funtional training routine along with Cell-Tech Gakic and Creapuke


----------



## KentDog (Mar 25, 2007)

DontStop said:


> why would the bitch get mad?


I'm guessing it was because it was her birthday and he promised to do some things for her and he probably ended up going back on his word and acting like a dick because he was stressed out about having to have to work out at the end of the day and complaining about needing to eat. He even admited he fucked up .


----------

